# New Orleans RCI Resorts



## Lou (Oct 5, 2009)

My husband and I are thinking of trying an exchange next October for New Orleans.  TUG reviews seem to favor Quarter House and Wyndham La Belle Maison.  Just started looking on RCI and neither of these are coming up for me in October 2010.  Some resorts that are showing up are Plaza Suite Hotel,
Maison Pierre Lafitte, Leisure Club International, and Chateau Orleans.  Does anyone have information on these?  Most TUG reviews are old.  The Plaza Suite looks o.k. but in the Warehouse district.  It will be our first time in New Orleans...so we were wondering about that location.


----------



## cjareed (Oct 5, 2009)

HI - Try looking for Bluegreen's Club LaPension.  It is a wonderful location.


----------



## SHAZZOOM (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Lou, 

I've owned a Timeshare at Plaza Suite since 2001 (Feb week).  
I have not had the pleasure of visiting New Orleans.   But we have stayed at Plaza Suite several times prior and could not have been more pleased with our purchase.   It is several blocks away from the madness of Bourbon Street.  Bourbon Street and the French Quarter are great places to walk around but I don't want to stay in the midst of it.    Plaza  is very near Harrahs Casino and the Riverwalk.  It is within walking distance of many, many things.  (Just talking about New Orleans makes me anxious to get back!)  New Orleans is a fabulous place to visit.    Bring your appetite!!!   I hope this helps.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's too early to see the Wyndham La Belle Maison for exchange in 2010, but give it a few months, and certainly it will be there.  October is not a busy month.  I would put in an ongoing request.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 5, 2009)

I am a fan of La Belle Maison ... been there for 2+ weeks already.  Great location, nice units, and quiet.


----------



## tombo (Oct 5, 2009)

La Belle Maison opened in the fall of 2008 after a multi million dollar renovation. The resort is new, the romms are wonderful, and the location is within walking distance of everything in the french quarter. This is my favorite timeshare in new Orleans and the one I would grab as soon as I could. 

Trip Adviser has it ranked number 28 out of 158 hotels in New Orleans and it is the highest ranked timeshare.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...am_La_Belle_Maison-New_Orleans_Louisiana.html


----------



## Lou (Oct 7, 2009)

Just put in an ongoing request with RCI for Wyndham La Belle Maison.
How are my chances for exchange with just a standard resort?  How long should I wait before adding some other resorts such as Plaza Suite, Quarter House, or Club La Pension?


----------



## jules54 (Oct 24, 2009)

I love New Orleans. This city has always been a tough trade unless it was down time which is rare. Kind of depends what your using to trade with. I have stayed at the Wydham Avenue Plaza out in the garden district and it was very nice with the street car running right in front to take you to the french quarter. Also stayed a Club La Pension nice two-bedroom unit, but that was 8 years ago. Very walkable to everything.
If your thinking of Halloween in NOLA that will be a tough trade for sure.


----------



## Tia (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got an email today from a friend who owns at Club La Pension, let her know more about the RCI class action then the postcard did. She said RCI rep had told her that trade power of New Orleans was down after Katrina.

 So is New Orleans a tough trade or has it lost trade power as is being claimed by RCI?


----------



## wauhob3 (Nov 9, 2009)

For summer we found it to be a easy trade and had a choice of several but  no two bedrooms. That would be off season for NOLA due to the heat.


----------



## overbank (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone stayed recently at the Leisure Club International? Most guest reviews are out of date, and not very favorable.

overbank
March2010


----------

